# Getting into plecos more



## Discus (Apr 23, 2010)

I was just wondering how some people can have like 20 plecos at 4 inches in one tank. I know you need wood for sure. But obviously a tank does not produce enough algae. The best I could come up with is maybe throw algae wafers and maybe a carrot or zucinni in? Live plants would obviously get to expensive. Anyway any help here would be great Because I have 4 real small guys right now and would like to add some more.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

you can also give them sweet potato, yam, potato, zuccini, etc.


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Depending on what types of plecos you have too, not all plecos eat algae


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

mine don't seem to care much for carrots, but zucinni is like catnip for them! lol


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

My plecos are carnivores


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

My plecos love Romain lettice.
They also like Critter Crumbs and spurilina waffers.

My ABNP also like any fish that dies and makes it to the bottom of the tank:<(


----------



## Discus (Apr 23, 2010)

alright thanks guys. Will add some more plecos and use algae wafers and zuccini and add some more wood.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I have been adding CHOLLA Cactus Wood to my tanks the plecos like to eat it and the fish love to hide inside the hollow centers.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Check the dietary reqs, habitat and compatibility on the plecos before you add them in together. You'll need wood but some types are carnivores or omnivores (zebras, L114, L014, L018 etc.) and will need additional protein in the diet. Also, some are territorial or need different habitats, or don't play nicely with others. You don't want to be mixing plecos from a blackwater or large river environment with stream plecos who need lots of current.

Check out PlanetCatfish • home of aquarium catfishes • PlanetCatfish.com for lots of specifics (or ask Charles!).

We've got 4 bristlenoses in the rainbow/loach tank and they love their algae wafers and fresh veggies! My sailfin gets fresh vegetables, fruit and algae wafers as well as what the oscars/feastherfin cats leave from their food.

Oh yeah...and prepare to vacuum lots of poop.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

well, I just reveived 2 jumbo L128 and 1 L137 blue eye red fin. They are all $50 each. The L137 doesn't come by often. If you want a fish that has blue eye and don't want to pay $750 for a blue eye panaque, the L137 is a good choice.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Elle said:


> Check out PlanetCatfish • home of aquarium catfishes • PlanetCatfish.com for lots of specifics (or ask Charles!).


Ditto. More specifically, there are 2 diet articles in Catfishology:

Part 1: Feeding Plecos, Part 1 • Types of food • Catfishology • Shane's World • PlanetCatfish

Part 2: Feeding Plecos, Part 2 • Who eats what? • Catfishology • Shane's World • PlanetCatfish


----------



## momof3 (Nov 16, 2011)

Hey thanks for the links, great info


----------

